# Horses Stolen!



## LauraM (Apr 28, 2010)

Just received this email yesterday:



> Friends -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These horses could be anywhere in North America by now, so please everyone keep an eye out for them!


----------



## glenolam (Apr 28, 2010)

Good luck to them - they are beautiful horses and I'm sorry to hear they were taken.


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Apr 28, 2010)

I will pass on the word!


----------



## ducks4you (Apr 29, 2010)

Prayers sent that the two mares will be recovered.  I sent the link to my Vet--she is in her 2nd career and is a retired Chicago policewoman.  I know she'll be on the lookout, and will know who else to send the link to in our area.


----------



## LauraM (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## dianneS (May 1, 2010)

I've passed the info on to all the horse people I know.  Hopefully, they will be recovered soon!


----------



## chickenwhisperer123 (May 2, 2010)

I will keep my eyes open!!


----------



## ducks4you (May 3, 2010)

DH (atty) suggested that the theif (ves) might be someone who just wanted those particular horses to keep, instead of sell or (I hate to suggest it) sell for meat.  As we know owning the papers increase the value of _geldings_, as well as mares and stallions.  Without the papers, these two mares won't bring much on today's market.   I hope that this can help, because my heart breaks for this couple.


----------



## LauraM (May 7, 2010)

Just an update, they are still looking for these horses.


----------



## Horsiezz (May 11, 2010)

I will keep a look out here in Ohio,we get around quite alot-and pass it along to my riding friends!


----------



## netposse (May 14, 2010)

NetPosse.com Idaho Alert: VA - Branded Sport Horse Mares Missing Mysteriously - Shenandoah County - April 17, 2010 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More Info, pictures and a printable flyer for you to post:


http://www.netposse.com/stolenmissing/Finn_Maybelline_VAmissingApr2010.html

Finn & Maybelline - Branded Sport Horse Mares - Missing Mysteriously from Pasture - Shenandoah County, VA - April 17, 2010

Finn is a 4 yr old, 16.1 hh, Red Dun TB/QH/Belgian Sport Horse Mare. She has a white blaze and 3 white stockings. 

Please go to the link above and:
- Print a flyer and post in your community 
- If you attend auctions take them with you and post these flyers

Note that flyers should be posted ANYWHERE the public congregates including convenience stores, fast food restaurants, and the like. Many horses have been brought home by these flyers!


----------



## secuono (Jan 29, 2011)

How the heck do you steal a horse in broad daylight? Were the gates wide open??


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 29, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> How the heck do you steal a horse in broad daylight? Were the gates wide open??


It would probably be pretty easy, especially if the owner(s) wasn't/weren't home.  Most gates aren't kept locked, and it's not hard to cut a fence or cut the lock.  Unfortunately thieves will do anything to get what they want. 


But this is an older thread.  I clicked on the Netposse link and both horses were found dead, looks like they got out and were injured.


----------



## secuono (Jan 29, 2011)

That's just crazy and sad.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah.........there is no reason a horse would want to go up there to where they were found just by wandering.  Horses don't like to take the most difficult route!  IMO, they were chased up there, and someone would have to had let them out, to begin with..  A mystery, for sure, and very sad.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 31, 2011)

There was also, recently, another odd case of missing horses near me.  A woman reported two of her horses missing.  They were missing for more than a day.  She happened, by accident, to find them in an old chicken coop that had been LOCKED, ......with the door shut behind them again.  The coop was WAY too small for the two horses, they were crammed in there together in the dark.  No way would they have went into something that dark, small, and smelly, not to mention the door was latched shut both before AND after them.   Sure some horses might have pushed their way in had it been a feed storage shed or something,........but an old, smelly chicken coop?    At least she found them before they died in there.  


Some weird goings on here lately.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 6, 2011)

Any updates? Can't believe someone would do this...


----------



## LauraM (Mar 7, 2011)

Sad update:  I received the following message from Kirby 12/2/2010.

"I wanted to let you know that both our mares remains were found on the mountain overlooking our home. How they got out of their pasture and why they ran into the forest and straight up the mountain, we will never no. we are surmising that something got them running and it was close to dark when they went in and it was easier to just keep going up. It appears Maybelline was injured in some way and Finn appears to have fallen or run off a ledge.
It is certainly one of the more bizarre and sad experiences of our lives. At least we know now where they are.

...one of the positives of this experience was learning how many people will try to help a complete stranger. The horse community has been fantastic.

Kirby Hill"


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 7, 2011)

I saw that.... I meant did they figure out if it WAS someone chasing them, or an animal?


----------



## ahf (Mar 7, 2011)

Kirby and Clare just don't know what happened.  If someone let them out and chased them, or if they went up the mountain by themselves.  They remain sure the gate was latched when they left for work.

It's very sad.


----------

